# Tutorials für digital matte painting



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
kennt einer eine Webseite wo man kostenlose oder zumindest günstigere Tutorials für digital mate paintings bekommt? Weil die DVDs die man so bekommt kosten echt nicht wenig Geld, so in der Regel 60 Euro was fürne DVD ganz schön viel Geld ist.

Gruß


----------



## Ellie (20. Juni 2006)

Moin.

Schau mal bei cgtalk (http://forums.cgsociety.org/) rein, die haben reichlich Informationen zu dem Thema und auch weiterführende links.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,



			
				DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kennt einer eine Webseite wo man kostenlose oder zumindest günstigere Tutorials für digital mate paintings bekommt?


Vielleicht hilft es bei der Suche zu wissen, dass es „Digital Matte Painting“ heißt und nicht „Digital Mate Painting“. Mit letzterem würde man vermutlich das Malen eines digitalen Kumpels bezeichnen 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## versuch13 (25. Juni 2006)

http://www.mattepainting.org/

http://www.seb4d.com/Tutorials/Photoshop/Mattepainting/mattepainting_english.htm

http://www.xplorerstudio.com/tutorials/nuit-americaine.html

http://www.graphics.com/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=190

http://67.15.36.49/team/Tutorials/castle_mattepainting/castle_01.asp



Da kannst du dir etwas Anregung holen. Allerdings ist Mattepainting eine richtige Kunst und man wirst kein Tutorial finden welches du auf jedes beliebige Motiv übertragen kannst. Das ist eine Fleiß- und Übungsgeschichte.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juni 2006)

Hi, dank euch erstmal werd in 2 Wochen endlich Ulaub haben und dann fange ich mal an die Links mir durchzuschauen.
@versuch13: Das ist mir auch klar, mir gings auch eher darum zu erfahren wie man das so am besten in PS oder Painter aufbaut. Also wie man da so am besten Stück für Stück rangeht.

Gruß


----------



## versuch13 (26. Juni 2006)

Klar, es ging mir nur darum dass man viel probieren muss. Ein Freund von mir hängt da jetzt schon ein paar Jahre dran und kommt erst jetzt zu wirklich guten Ergebnissen. Man muss sich halt einigermaßen gut mit Photoshop auskennen und am Ausgangsbild erkennen was zu tun ist. Im groben ist es einfach Farb- und Tonwertkorrektur und einiges zu brushen.

Gruß


----------

